# The Gem Of My Soviet Collection



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wostok Commanders Watch from the 70's, It was made at the Chistopol Watch Factory in the USSR by special order of the Soviet Defense Ministry. You can read on its dial - Komandirskiye and it also bears the military designation 3AKA3 MO CCCP.

Unfortunately I could not locate the Wostok band, this black leather one seems to fit nicely though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting looking watch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very impressive, I've not seen one like that before


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> Interesting looking watch


Its an interesting conversation piece to say the least, many people seem to notice its unusual design.



> Very impressive, I've not seen one like that before


Thank ye, I shall be uploading more of my collection in the next few days.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not seen that case before at all on a Vostok. Nice find. Where are you located? and where did you find this one?


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Soviet1,

What a great looking watch - stunning case, the case shape really suits the dial style IMHO ..

Fantastic wabi .. if that watch could talk - the stories it could tell !!


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> Not seen that case before at all on a Vostok. Nice find. Where are you located? and where did you find this one?


I am located in Canada and I picked up this watch from a dealer in Ukraine.



> Soviet1,
> 
> What a great looking watch - stunning case, the case shape really suits the dial style IMHO ..
> 
> Fantastic wabi .. if that watch could talk - the stories it could tell !!


Thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum, that's a nice wozzy, there is a large fan base for russian watches here.


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was able to find some additional information on my watch

In 1965 until 1976 on 2214 gauge base

the legendary KOMANDIRSKIE watches started to be produced under the order of Defence Department of USSR.

Calibre 2214

18 jewels

I also found a near identical model from the mid to late 60's(which leads me to believe my initial guestimation of its age was off).

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/...034720138ySccRb


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wowza that is a beaut!


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Xan.


----------

